# iPad, gestion des fichiers, finder : faut il renoncer ?



## diegue (3 Janvier 2012)

Faut il définitivement renoncer à voir un jour un iPad avec, comme toutes les autres tablettes, une gestion des fichiers via le finder, et, j'ose même en rêver !, une sortie USB, et summum, une sortie HDMI ?
Qu'est ce qui fait qu'Apple est complètement hermétique à ces caractéristiques tout à fait normales de nos jours ?

Pour le HDMI que l'on ne me dise pas qu'il faut acheter des adaptateurs très cher : c'est comme mon nouvel MBA : plus de prise video comme sur l'ancien mais un thunderbolt à utilité réduite


----------



## laurange (4 Janvier 2012)

Comment veux-tu placer un port hdmi dans un objet de plus en plus fin sans adaptateur ?
Et oui oublies ce que tu considères comme normal (usb, finder), iOS n'est pas un OS de bureau, il y a dropbox ou équivalent pour avoir une zone partagée en dehors de l'appareil.
Dedans l'isolement apporte la sécurité et la simplicité.


----------



## diegue (4 Janvier 2012)

J'ai un très mauvais souvenir de Dropbox, et Skydrive. J'avais voulu y mettre dernièrement le dossier de fichiers que j'utilise. D'abord ils n'enregistrent pas l'arborescence. Et plus grave j'ai failli perdre 5 feuilles d'excel. En effet quand on met un fichier excel à plusieurs onglets, seul l'onglet "actif" apparait dans Dropbox ou dans Skydrive : j'ai donc ressorti ma clef usb.

Je veux bien oublier les finder, sorties, etc, mais que l'on ne présente pas alors une tablette comme la remplaçante d'un micro ! Je veux bien que ce soit autre chose mais actuellement il faut les deux.
Admet néanmoins que sur androïd l'importation de fichiers, photos, etc est plus facile !
Néanmoins je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple refuse de faire la même chose : ce n'est pas tant une critique que de comprendre pourquoi.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Janvier 2012)

Ce genre de discussion apparaît très souvent. Le concept de bureau a été développé par Apple, et pas mal moqué il y a quelques années... Aujourd'hui c'est presque naturel pour tout possesseur d'ordinateur... Mais ça n'est pas l'avenir, c'est le passé...

Bousculer les habitudes des utilisateurs les fait râler... Mais fait avancer le schmilblick... L'ipad n'est pas un ordinateur... C'est une tablette, taillée pour la mobilité qui fait plus vite et mieux le boulot d'un ordinateur portable (utilisé en portable, pas en ordi principal). C'est tellement plus simple comme ça? J'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre les gens qui ne comprennent pas ça...




Il n'y a pas la climatisation sur ma moto... Pourtant je l'ai dans ma voiture, alors je trouve ça scandaleux...


Soyons un peu logique les enfants... Et ce n'est pas parce que les concurrents restent dans les anciens concepts sans évoluer qu'il ne faut pas améliorer les choses... Sinon ob serait encore au OS à lignes de commandes...


----------

